# So Long Clampy



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

My first and, now, last betta Clampy
passed away in my hands just now.
I found him in May 2010, he was the most amazing little guy.
He loved people and had such a great spirit.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Clampy. He had such amazing long fins.


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

What a beauty.. I'm sure he lived a very happy life.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

He was beautiful. I'm sorry for your loss!


----------



## TigerRegalia (Jan 28, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss, sjones. As others have already stated, Clampy was, and still is, absolutely beautiful. I can tell he had a good spirit. Each of you touched each other's lives in ways countless ways.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

So sorry. He looks like my first betta, Aqua, who also passed away


----------

